# Make your own wax - anyone want it?



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a few bags lying around here, of different types of wax, carnuba being one of them. Including a big bottle of C.tepenes and some colouring etc.

I used it a while ago when I starting making my own, but havent touched it for a year. So If you can collect from Newport area (or Port Talbot when I'm in work) it's yours before I throw it in the bin.

Cheers.


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

FMC Your a lucky chappie getting that for free. Good luck with it and let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

chillly said:


> FMC Your a lucky chappie getting that for free. Good luck with it and let us know how you get on :thumb:


Providing I'm able to get my hands on it I will definitely report on my findings/experiments/prototypes :thumb:


----------

